# Boomslang? offered



## denton (May 17, 2007)

hi bit of a strange one this. about a year or so ago we purchased what was described as a blandings tree snake from an importer this snake was jet black(asblandings are) and we had no reason to believe it was otherwise.I recently purchased a venomous snakes of the world book which had a picture of a blandings needless to say ours looks nothin like it a bit of research leads me to conclude that the said snake is a boomslang. The snake is currently on display in sheffield exotics and not for sale, however we would be willing to give the snake away to anyone with venomous expierience and a current dwa licence. see pic below








pm if interested


----------



## *Mac (Dec 28, 2008)

Bloody hell, is this the one on the left hand side of the shop middle tier next to the window?

Was admiring this when I bought my boa from there.


Was it from the same place as that Mangrove was from? Could it be *Boiga dendrophila gemmicincta *(Black sulawesi mangroves)

or possibly this?
http://www.sareptiles.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16270


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Im not expert but it looks kinda like a baby black mamba? i have no idea though!


----------



## *Mac (Dec 28, 2008)

If anyones around on Saturday I can pop down with the 400d and get some proper pictures (providing I'm not going to end up in A&E!) to help identify it?


----------



## denton (May 17, 2007)

*Mac said:


> Bloody hell, is this the one on the left hand side of the shop middle tier next to the window?
> 
> Was admiring this when I bought my boa from there.
> 
> ...


 looks pretty similar think the eyes are a bit smaller though


----------



## WW** (Jan 20, 2008)

It's definitely not a boomslang, and even less a mangrove. Hard to be sure from a photo without further details, but it looks like it might be a Thrasops. Not a snake to be tagged by, but nothing like a boomslang in terms of danger.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

The eye's too big to be a thrasops.

Harry


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

WW** said:


> It's definitely not a boomslang, and even less a mangrove. Hard to be sure from a photo without further details, but it looks like it might be a Thrasops. Not a snake to be tagged by, but nothing like a boomslang in terms of danger.





Cleopatra the Royal said:


> The eye's too big to be a thrasops.
> 
> Harry


Well there you go then Wolfgang, cant be Thrasops....eyes to big! lol


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

def looks quite a bit like a boomslang , but so do some of the harmless african tree snakes


----------



## WW** (Jan 20, 2008)

Definitely not a boomslang - in boomslangs, the snout is shorter and more pointed, and the 3rd and 4th supralabial contact the eye, whereas it's the 4th and 5th in this critter (which is consistent with Thrasops, but also a whole bunch of other snakes). 

The temporal scalation also looks consistent with Thrasops, but I don't have time to look for the details of every large diurnal arboreal colubrid to compare, and the shot is a bit blurry. As to eye size - do a google image search and make up your own mind ;-)

Cheers,

WW


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was looking on Google as you posted Wolfgang, the eye looks just right to me.

See the link below:

http://www.stjerne.eu/galleri/025/002.jpg


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

After seeing my friends thrasops a couple days ago, i'd say (for my 2p's worth) that it looks very similar to the one in his viv.

Right fast little buggers, as well!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Looks like Thrasops jacksonii to me.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Azemiops said:


> Well there you go then Wolfgang, cant be Thrasops....eyes to big! lol


Sorry to bring this thread back, but i had to say this comment had me in stitches even more than i was after reading the comment about the eyes being to big.LOL 5555


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

looking at some of viperkeepers latest video's he has just imported some slangs and this does look very similar to a male :whistling2:


----------

